# If I have C1 and C1E on my licence can I drive a 7.5???



## nikkinoo (22 February 2010)

I know there have been lots on here about driving a 7.5 ton and im getting confused now

I wanted to know if I can drive a 7.5 ton horsebox on my licence some people say yes others say no and as the pic on the back of the licence dont actually give weights im unsure DVLA are no help either. It is only a small lorry (2 horse)

these are the catagories I have on my licence (I passed 1996 before the towing test was made to be taken seperate, thank god, and before the written test, god im feeling old)

B= car (thats easy enough to work out)

BE = car and pic of it towing (so thats my towing covered I presume)

C1 = pic of lorry (but no weight ???,)

C1E = pic of lorry towing  (I would think that would mean I could drive lorry and tow a caravan or something with it)

D1 = minibus

D1E = minibus towing something


----------



## Dogstar (22 February 2010)

This was on the dvla site under 'what you can drive'-

Medium sized vehicles with or without trailers
Category
 Description
 Minimum age

C1
 Vehicles weighing between 3,500 kg and 7,500 kg, with or without a trailer - weighing no more than 750 kg
 18*

C1+E
 As category C1 but with a trailer weighing more than 750 kg. The total weight of the vehicle and the trailer together cant weigh more than 12,000 kg. The weight of the trailer, when fully loaded, cant weigh more than the unladen weight of the vehicle


----------



## perfect11s (22 February 2010)

Yes if you passed before 1997 (full car licence)


----------



## saz5083 (22 February 2010)

Yup, you can


----------



## pavlovscat (22 February 2010)

I have C1 &amp; C1E and I have driven 7.5 tonne horseboxes, so unless I was breaking the law then I assume you can drive them


----------



## pavlovscat (22 February 2010)

One thing I was told, if you change your licence details e.g. address etc. make sure you tick the box about eyesight for driving lorries (something like that anyway) otherwise they can remove your entitlement.


----------



## jelibean (22 February 2010)

I just passed my C1+E test and drove a 18t wagon for the test, so yep you certainly can and up to and including 18t.


----------



## nikkinoo (22 February 2010)

fab thats good news, now I just need to get a loan to buy the lorry and sell my ifor, whoop whoop, mabe I will go check how much the insurance is first.
and also see how much lorries are selling for, it is an L reg 2 horse/3 ponies with small groom area that needs re doing any ideas how much??


----------



## jelibean (22 February 2010)

Correct me if im wrong but if my memory serves me i think the B bit on a licence now means a trailer up to 750kg which is the equivalent of a small garden rubbish type trailer not even a horse trailer, i believe the entitlement came off in 1999, which means even though i can drive a 18t rigid lorry and drag i cant pull a little trailer, unless i take my artic test, which would be like giving a monkey a machine gun, i reckon. However if you passed before 1999 you should be fine, but i thought it may be worth mentioning for anyone who passed after 1999 who read any of the above and decided they have the trailer on.


----------



## Dogstar (22 February 2010)

Sorry I meant to say I found the info on the direct.gov site not DVLA


----------



## jelibean (22 February 2010)

I think now would be a good time to buy, i wouldnt like to say how much i think a lot depends on condition, the wagons themselves are not worth pittance, i know this as we own a haulage firm and have been astounded at the price of horseboxes on ancient wagons.  I bought my H reg Leyland Roadrunner for 2K, 7.5t  3 horse (5.5t unladen) unfitted living when bought last year now fitted and resprayed and was valued at 4k recently, it went through MOT first time and had no major faults with, its great for what i do i dont need anything particuarly flashy but i wouldnt want to sleep in it at this time of the year. lol. Insurance is quite reasonable in my opinion, i think mine was about £250. last year on the fleet policy, im sure it would be cheaper independant though.


----------



## Faberge (22 February 2010)

I have got my HGV license (C1 I think it's called) and can drive a 30 ton lorry, but I can't tow a trailer legally by myself. So much red tape!


----------



## Donkeymad (22 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I just passed my C1+E test and drove a 18t wagon for the test, so yep you certainly can and up to and including 18t. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You'd better check this, I'm pretty sure your limit is 7.5t, certainly not  18T


----------



## Mike007 (22 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I just passed my C1+E test and drove a 18t wagon for the test, so yep you certainly can and up to and including 18t. 

[/ QUOTE ]No this is wrong I,m afraid. If you have just passed your C1 ,in an 18 tonner, you have actually passed your C, which you can now take at 18 instead of 21. If you have a c1, and not taken your test in a vehicle over 7.5 tonnes then that is all it is .C1 ,7.5 tonnes maximum. Unless your 18 tonner had a trailer on the back,you would not have passed C+E restricted. This can only be taken at 21 incidentaly.My understanding is that holding actegory C entitles you to category C1, but not C1 +E.


----------



## Abbeygale (22 February 2010)

Yes - I agree with you mike007 

I did my HGV test a few years ago - and so have cataegory C - which is any rigid vehicle over 7.5t - which will allow me to drive C1 automatically (3.5t to 7.5t). 

If I want to tow, I would need to take a further test - either B+E test or C / C1 +E - depending on the size of vehicle I wanted to tow with. 

I do think that the rules can be quite confusing with licensing - and I do wonder just how many people are towing horse trailers without being appropriately licensed.  I know a friend of mine who is several years younger than me (I did my car test in 1999) was just planning on going out and towing once she had done her car test - until I told her she wouldn't be licensed to do it.


----------



## Mike007 (22 February 2010)

Yes it has become ridiculously complicated.I hold a goods vehicle operators license,and used to run a haulage company.Yet I really have to keep on my toes to stay ahead of the regs. I do sympathise with you all.


----------



## Abbeygale (22 February 2010)

I'm now wanting to tow a trailer - and am sooo not looking forward to coughing out for yet another bunch of training and test etc... 

heyho...

Jobs for the boys I guess..


----------



## Mike007 (22 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Correct me if im wrong but if my memory serves me i think the B bit on a licence now means a trailer up to 750kg which is the equivalent of a small garden rubbish type trailer not even a horse trailer, i believe the entitlement came off in 1999, which means even though i can drive a 18t rigid lorry and drag i cant pull a little trailer, unless i take my artic test, which would be like giving a monkey a machine gun, i reckon. However if you passed before 1999 you should be fine, but i thought it may be worth mentioning for anyone who passed after 1999 who read any of the above and decided they have the trailer on. 

[/ QUOTE ]NO ,sorry to keep correcting you. B refers to passenger vehicles . If you tow a trailer of a gross weight less than 750kg then you dont need to pass a trailer test (E) ,this applies to  category C1 as well.If you can drive an 18 tonner and drag(18 tonner with drawbar trailer)then you have C plus E restricted(over 21 only). This automaticly entitles you to C1 plus E (trailers over 750 kg)but not C+E Articulated vehicles.(had to edit, I,m getting confused now


----------



## jelibean (26 February 2010)

Lol you are totally right, that will teach me to use QR, i did mean to put E and not B, i think i was mearly trying to stress that not everyone is entitled to the trailer category i know loads of people illegally pulling trailers, and yes it is a minefield.  I do really need to check my entitlement, i passed my test back in November and had recently had to resend off my licence for renewal as it reached its 10 year expiry date so i cant work out what mine actually covers, i know that i can drive up to 18 ton, as i took my test in one but i think ive become confused as all my paperwork is headed, C/C1+E, what a mess, thanks though.


----------

